#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  MANIT Bhopal btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

*
MANIT Bhopal Year of Establishment:* 1960.

*MANIT Bhopal Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*MANIT Bhopal Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*MANIT Bhopal Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Quota*
*Institute Name*
*Branch name*
*Cut Off 2012*

*AI*
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
14166

*HS*
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
16002

*AI*
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal
Civil Engineering
11753

*HS*
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal
Civil Engineering
14570

*AI*
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal
Computer Science & Engineering
9821

*HS*
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal
Computer Science & Engineering
14389

*AI*
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal
Electrical Engineering
10004

*HS*
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal
Electrical Engineering
13285

*AI*
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal
Electronics & Communication Engineering
8720

*HS*
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal
Electronics & Communication Engineering
12474

*AI*
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal
Mechanical Engineering
8516

*HS*
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal
Mechanical Engineering
11839

*AI*
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal
Metallurgical Engineering & Material Science Engineering
16772

*HS*
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal
Metallurgical Engineering & Material Science Engineering
18088





*MANIT Bhopal Branches In Engineering:*
Civil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringMaterial Science & Metallurgical EngineeringChemical Engineering
*MANIT Bhopal* *Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* 
Fee for first semester at the time of admission INR 22,365/-
Yearly fee : INR 37,780/- 

*MANIT Bhopal Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Hostel Rent – INR 5,350/- Per Year.

*MANIT Bhopal Engineering Placements 2012:*

*  S.No*
 *Name of Branch   * 
 * Students Eligible*
*Students Placed*

  1
  Civil Engineering
        55
        55

  2
  Mechanical Engineering
        79
        79

  3
  Electrical Engineering
         72
       72

  4
  Electronics and Communication Engineering
        104
       104

  5
 Computer science Engineering
         65
        65

  6
  Information Technology
          59
        59

  7
  M C A
           41
         41

  8
  M.TECH
           9
         9

  9
  M B A
           12
         12

  10
  Architecture
             6
          6


  Total
            502
         502








*MANIT Bhopal* *Campus & Intra Facilities:*
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology (MANIT) is an Institute of National Importance. It was formerly known as Maulana Azad College of Technology (MACT), which was India’s one of the first eight Regional Engineering Colleges. The institute has been named after the great scholar, educationist and the first education Minister of Govt. of India, Maulana Abul Kalam Azad. The Govt. of India and Govt. of  Madhya Pradesh jointly sponsored the Institute in 1960 to attract bright young students from across the country. Presently, along with about 200 faculties and 4000 students, the institute is successfully meeting the objective of producing skilled manpower of the highest quality to cope up with challenges of ever evolving industrial needs of the country.

The institute is situated in the heart of Bhopal on a beautiful plateau with a verdant 650-acre campus. It has 8 hostels which has excellent  fooding and lodging facilities along with 24 hours security. MANIT’s Computer Center, Canteen, Workshops, Athletic Ground, Energy Center and the open air auditorium are the places where students enjoy healthy and competitive environment. They not only attain maturity and confidence but also shape themselves for the future needs of the world.

Central library: MANIT Library is a functional unit of the Institute. It executes all its activities under the overall administrative control of the Director and the Professor In charge (Library). There is a Library Committee which helps it to carry out its functions including
AcquisitionTechnical ProcessingCirculation Periodical /Serial ManagementReferenceDocumentationCDROM Search ReprographyAdministration
*MANIT Bhopal Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
Built-in area of Hostels 13,092 sq. m.5 Hostels for 1200 students (Boys)1 Hostel for 200 students (Girls)Each hostel has additional but limited indoor and outdoor games facilities.
Residential Sector :
Built-in Area of Staff Quarters 25,116 sq. m.Total 369 Quarters.
*MANIT Bhopal Address:* MAULANA AZAD NATIONAL INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY (MANIT) BHOPAL- 462051, India.

*MANIT Bhopal* *Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: NIT Bhopal, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities MANIT Bhopal btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities MANIT Bhopal btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities MANIT Bhopal M Tech admission 2014 | GATE 2013 cut off | MANIT Bhopal fee | MANIT Bhopal placement NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------


## saksham saxena

with 202 marks in jee mains and category general....can i get cse and ece at manit bhopal

----------


## Yash_pare

hello sir,
i am getting 210 marks in JEE main 2013 and expecting above 86% in CBSE 12 board exams ..i am a resident of jabalpur(M.P.).
what all branches can i get in MANIT...

----------


## neha sobti

> hello sir,
> i am getting 210 marks in JEE main 2013 and expecting above 86% in CBSE 12 board exams ..i am a resident of jabalpur(M.P.).
> what all branches can i get in MANIT...


hey,
Based on your performance in JEE(Mains)-2013 and expected percentage of 12th board marks, I predict that you are qualified for appearing in JEE(Advance)-2013 and your All India AIEEE  			equivalent rank will be *5359* 

 Based on your performance your absolute rank of JEE (Mains) 2013 is predicted to be *7084*.

----------


## neha sobti

Could you plz tel me your expected percentage in 12th board......  :):

----------


## Yash_pare

> hey,
> Based on your performance in JEE(Mains)-2013 and expected percentage of 12th board marks, I predict that you are qualified for appearing in JEE(Advance)-2013 and your All India AIEEE              equivalent rank will be *5359* 
> 
>  Based on your performance your absolute rank of JEE (Mains) 2013 is predicted to be *7084*.


mam what all branches can i get in MANIT

----------


## saksham saxena

I am general from uttar pradesh

----------


## Aniruddh khurana

> mam what all branches can i get in MANIT


If i go as per last year cutoffs so u can surely get admission in mnit in civil, mechanical and chemical in the first round........

----------


## saksham saxena

90% in 2012 i got

----------


## Alina gill

> 90% in 2012 i got


Hey,
In this score and percentage u can surely get admission in mnit in ece in third or forth round.....  :): 
all the best  :):

----------


## hsd01

i am getting 198 marks in JEE Mains to go with 0.6 percent in CBSE 12th, belong to general category and from UP. please tell me the branches i can get in MANIT even by 4th round if i can get any

----------


## richa rao

> i am getting 198 marks in JEE Mains to go with 0.6 percent in CBSE 12th, belong to general category and from UP. please tell me the branches i can get in MANIT even by 4th round if i can get any


Hey,
        Please tel me your percentage first??

----------


## shivam17

Hi
I got 175 marks in jee mains and 87.4% in ISC board.
Category-general ; state- U.P.
Can i get admission in NIT bhopal in mech/electrical/civil branches....?

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> Hi
> I got 175 marks in jee mains and 87.4% in ISC board.
> Category-general ; state- U.P.
> Can i get admission in NIT bhopal in mech/electrical/civil branches....?


Your rank will be approx 21000.... try  for private colgs  :):

----------


## tushargarud57

hi madam, my name is tushar garud and i m now in 12th.
i m from bhopal ( M.P )
i m gonna face iit mains in 2014 and intrested in admission in manit in CSE branch
i m in mp board.
so can u please tell how much marks needs me in iit mains exam and in board exam ???
thankyou

----------

